# wind turbine vs ridge vent



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Properly installed ridge vent out performs any other type of exhaust ventilation systems, notice I did not say the turbines do not work, just that the ridge vents will perform more sufficiently.

The intake vents are located in your eave overhangs 'soffits', so the siding is not an issue, but if you had your overhangs re-done also than you should ask your roofer to check and make sure the intake vents were installed.


----------



## hotmomma1955 (Jul 11, 2009)

*wind turbines vs ridge vent*

the soffits (overhangs) already had intake vents, but they were covered with the siding. Does that pose a problem with them doing what they're supposed to do?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

That was Not siding that they installed on the underneath part of the soffit overhangs, but more properly called soffit panels, probably made of aluminum, but sometimes done cheaper with vinyl.

When they covered up the old existing vents in the soffit, did they install the vented version of soffit panels in those area? They rarely do.

Therefor, your intake ventilation has been sacrificed and possibly totaly eliminated. 

For the Exhaust Ventilation, which goes on the uppermost portion of your roof, here is an example.

42 feet of Ridge Vent, such as Shingle Vent II, which provides 18 square inches of NFVA, Net Free Ventilation Area of exhaust

equals

5 whirlybird turbine wind activated vent

or 

15 standard RV-50/51 Mushroom Style Static Air Vents

The ridge vent is the most continuous and efficient version and works all year long, with or without wind and the version that includes the External Wind Deflecting Baffle, like the Shingle Vent II, provides enhanced performance with as little as a 3 mph wind and works well even without it.

At the same time that your roof is done, you will definitely need to account for additional Intake Ventilation, since the Sider's carelessly covered up your Soffits with the cladding.

You probably do not want to re-do the soffit panels, so the better option at this point is to add a really good shingle over style Intake Vent, called, "Smart Vent" manufactured by DCI Products Inc. 

Do an "Advanced Search" on this roofing forum using my User Name and the term Smart Vent and you will find out a lot of information about it and how it works.

Ed


----------

